# What material is used?



## MeirTaitz (15/11/20)

Hello all you lovely people

I am back with some more n00b questions. Is there a way to find out what material is used on any particular coil? If I insert a coil and my Gen wants to activate TC mode, does that means it's stainless steel or could it be mistaken?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/11/20)

Kanthal will react to a magnet, while stainless wire will not. Also, the resistance of the stainless wire will increase as it is heated, while kanthal wire will maintain its resistance when heated.

Stainless is shinier and springier and has a lower resistance. Also, stainless changes colors as you pulse it up slowly at low wattages - blue, gold, then eventually black.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 5


----------

